# Help with BIND DNS Server



## fieryhail (May 22, 2010)

Hello All,

I'm having some difficulty in setting up a BIND DNS server.  Not sure how much information is too much so I'll give a fairly detailed description of my environment and what I hope to accomplish.  I'm using FreeBSD 8 x64.  I have  Cisco PIX 525 with multiple interfaces, one "outside", one "inside", one "Servers" one "Web" and one "Voip".  Each interface is a different subnet.  The network subnets are as follows:

inside:  192.168.110.0/24
Servers:  192.168.10.0/24
Voip:  172.16.0.0/24
Web:  192.168.20.0/24

I have the BSD box setup with the hostname unix02.  I have BIND and apache installed and configured.  I am going to be hosting multiple domains and sites on the BSD box as it is replacing a Windows Server 2003 box that was running Plesk.  Plesk however required the system to be assigned a routable IP and then the Windows lack of security, requiring everything to run as Administrator without using active directory which I have no desire for.  I need DNS access to servers in the "Servers" vlan as well as the "Voip" vlan from hosts in the "inside" vlan, the workstations.  So I want the BSD box to supply DNS for those.  I also want the BSD box to handle external DNS for domains purchased from GoDaddy, so this I believe would be external DNS.  I added "A" records for hosts in the "Servers" network and when I add the BSD box's IP (192.168.20.2) as a DNS server in a workstation I can access the internal sites just fine, but unless I also add my ISP's DNS servers then I have no internet access from the workstations.  The BSD box is configured to forward DNS queries to my ISP's DNS servers if the requested resource is not found locally and it appears to be working.  I can access external sites FROM the BSD box and by "digging" i can see that it is using it's own IP as a DNS server.  Another strange thing is that the old webserver which is on the same subnet (Web) with an IP of 192.168.20.3 can access the internet by using only the BSD box as it's DNS server.  Yet, that server can NOT access internal resources unless I modify the hosts file.  

To summarize, it appears to be a case where hosts located within the same subnet (192.168.20.0/24) can use the BSD box's IP as their DNS server and have full internet access but NOT be able to access internal resources.  Yet hosts located OUTSIDE the subnet 192.168.20.0/24 can access internal resources using the BSD box as a DNS server but NOT internet access.  It's probably something simple, but I am not sure what it is.  As of right now it is very confusing.  Initially I want to have ALL my DNS queries go through the BSD box to get routed either to an internal resource or an external (internet) resource.  After that is accomplished, then I need to setup additional zones for purchased domains I believe.  Thanks in advance for any assistance in this matter.


----------

